# troubleshooting Paslode IM250(16g finish)



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Its getting old........but I still think there's hope for it. It fires intermittently. Getting frustrated with it, so I cleaned it and oiled it. Got new fuel cell in it. Shoots 3 nails then nothing, etc. When I push the nose down I can hear the electronics running inside and smell the gas. When I pull the trigger without pushing the nose down the fan runs. Seems like everything is functioning electronically, but still only intermittent firing.. I have it apart again and noticed a little black button that makes contact with cylinder when the nose is depressed(I think its called the head switch). Could this b the culprit? Not sure how much its going to cost to get it professionally serviced or if its worth it the age it is. Any ideas?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

dale rex said:


> Its getting old........but I still think there's hope for it. It fires intermittently. Getting frustrated with it, so I cleaned it and oiled it. Got new fuel cell in it. Shoots 3 nails then nothing, etc. When I push the nose down I can hear the electronics running inside and smell the gas. When I pull the trigger without pushing the nose down the fan runs. Seems like everything is functioning electronically, but still only intermittent firing.. I have it apart again and noticed a little black button that makes contact with cylinder when the nose is depressed(I think its called the head switch). Could this b the culprit? Not sure how much its going to cost to get it professionally serviced or if its worth it the age it is. Any ideas?


Check the date on fuel cells. Even though you bought it new, it could be older than you think. I have not had great luck with the cordless guns. I know the old ones had an ignitor that frequently went bad also.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren has a good point with the ignigter. I own a bunch of these guns and have had great experiences with all of them. I did wear out two pistons on my 18 guage guns and have one framer down that serves as a parts gun.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

This gun has worked flawlessly for many years, I really miss not having it available now. You are referring to the igniter...........is that the spark plug? Is there any way to test it? Maybe just install a new one to play it safe? The fuel cells I have now are good till 12/2015.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Spark plug will run you a few dollars. The spark unit is about 100 bucks. Genuine Paslode.
http://itwconstructionparts.com/pas...rdless-16-gauge-angled-finish-nailer.html?p=1


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

now you know not to buy and depend on a paslode :clap:


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

actually its been a very dependable gun over the years. And its soooooooo nice to not have hoses all knotted up on the floor in small rooms and up on extension ladders. The one slight downside is the noise they make when using them inside a house and the gas smell. I got used to it and still think they are worth the trouble. :thumbsup:


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

loneframer said:


> Spark plug will run you a few dollars. The spark unit is about 100 bucks. Genuine Paslode.
> http://itwconstructionparts.com/pas...rdless-16-gauge-angled-finish-nailer.html?p=1


is there any way to test the spark unit to determine whether its bad?
I always try to do my own repairs on tools and equipment, but sometimes its worth it to take it to an expert.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it could be the lead for the head switch,pull it then re connect it

how far did you tear the gun down?have you pulled the combustion chamber out?


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> it could be the lead for the head switch,pull it then re connect it
> 
> how far did you tear the gun down?have you pulled the combustion chamber out?


I have it far enough apart to do the typical cleaning, the handle is off the cylinder head. Im thinking its the head switch malfunctioning too. The wires look a bit pinched in the front of the switch too.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I know you don't want to be touching the spark plug when you test fire it for spark.:no: I think I saw lightning shoot out my buddies elbow when he did that one time.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

dale rex said:


> I have it far enough apart to do the typical cleaning, the handle is off the cylinder head. Im thinking its the head switch malfunctioning too. The wires look a bit pinched in the front of the switch too.


if you look under that black gasket between the housing and chamber there is a ring retainer with a notch in it,the notch must not fall under the head switch probe it needs to contact the flat of the ring


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

I know this is an old posting, but I'm having the same problem. I figured out that if the head switch is depressed the plug should spark each time the trigger is pulled. So I'm guessing the head switch activates the fan as well as acts as the safety. After mine quit firing, I cleaned it and tried to find the problem. Not sure what i did, but I see that it's now firing, however I broke a gasket. I'll replace the gasket to see if it it works. Just wanted to post about the head switch being the safety. It took me a while to figure that out.


----------

